# Learning to eat right



## bamabrad (Jan 4, 2003)

Alright, here is the results for my first day of attempting to eat right.  Hopefully, I didn't start off too bad    

Drank about 62 oz. of water. 

Breakfast- 9:30
                5 eggs(1 yolk)
                1 grapefruit

Meal # 2 - 12:30

                8oz 93% beef
                1/2 cup brown rice

Meal # 3 - 4:00

                2 scoops of EAS chocolate protien shake
                   20g of protien total

Meal # 4 - 6:45

               6 oz. chicken
               salad with some fat free italian dressing

Meal # 5 - 9:30

               4oz chicken


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome to IM!   

Meals look decent (except the FF Italian and where are the veggies?)  but what are your stats and are you cutting I assume?


----------



## bamabrad (Jan 5, 2003)

*here are my stats*

Hey mochy, thanks for the welcome. I am glad to be here.  Here are my stats. Oh, and I posted my previous eating habits in a thread started by me over in the diet and nutrition section. You assumed right as I am trying to cut. I will lose the FF italian dressing and I will try to eat more veggies but I got full pretty quick on what I ate yesterday since I used to eat only 3 meals a  day and only 2 on the weekends


5-11
24 years old
230 lbs
18 % BF (tested about 6 months ago when I wieghed about 220 so it is higher than that now)
Bench Press: 270
Squat: 350-400


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2003)

Damn man that looks pretty good.  I checked out your other post and your food choices here are much, much better! Way to go!

You can add some more fat.  Drop that ff dresing and use some oil instead.  Also how many calories does this come out to (to lazy to count myself)?  You might want to post how many calories, protien, fat and carbs this is just because it will be a lot easier for you to make adjustments when you need them.  (also I don't know but it looks like it may be to little calories, but then again I haven't counted them).  This is a good start, congradulations.

What does your training split look like?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2003)

I was gonna suggest what P-Funk just suggested.  Ditch the FF Italian and get your self some Safflower, Olive Oil or better yet, Flax Oil.  And definately increase your veggies.  They are very important!


----------



## bamabrad (Jan 6, 2003)

*training split*

I am not sure how many calories are in what I was eating. I can find out on the meat and rice but I don't know where to look to find out the caloric content  for vegetables and fruit. I bought some flax oil today so I will add that to my diet tomorrow. Just out of curiosity, how do you normally consume the flax oil? Is there something that you would mix it with or do you just swallow a tablespoon of it? 

    As for my training split, I saw something linked by prince a while back for a basic program so I have been using it for the past couple of months. I have been doing each set to 10 reps. I had been doing a bench press routine doing 6 sets of flat bench press based on percentages going up in weight every week and i wound up getting to 315 before I got burned out on it. Anyway, let me know if I need to go to something else cuz all I want to do is maintain current muscle and lose body fat.


Chest/Shoulders/biceps

     3 sets flat bench
     2 sets incline bench
     3 sets military press
     2 sets bent over row
     3 sets dumbbell curls
     2 sets preacher curls



Legs
     5 sets  squat
     3 sets leg press
     3 sets leg curl

back/tricep

     3 sets tricep pulldown
     2 sets ????(forgot the name)
     2 sets pull-ups
     3 sets lat pulldown
     2 sets ????( forgot the name)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2003)

You can find out the nutritional info of your foods at Fitday.com.
I don't even count my veggies because they are high in fiber and so low in calories.
You can use the flax pretty much however you want:
Put it on a salad
Put it in a protien shake
Eat it right of the spoon

You don't do all those excersises everyday do you?
Or is this something like:
mon-chest/shoulders/biceps
wed-legs
fri-back/tri's
mix it with tuna fish
cook eggs in it
Just go crazy!


----------

